# Newqida Coach - Close up



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some detailed close up photos of the budget LGB copy coaches from Newqida. 
The are available in two different types and a number of colors. The Saxon style coach with the braking pully's on the roof as we have here and also the Harz style coach with the open ended roof.
Available in green, red and blue. now also available in three, two tone 'creme' upper colors. (other colors now also)
There is no interior are missing their door handles. The doors and gates open. 
The plastic seems to be more brittle compared to the more superior LGB which may not be UV stable therefore they may not last as long outside.
The finishing on the coaches is OK for a budget item but tend to be a little scuffed and have imperfections from the molding process as you can see in the images of these new ones straight out of the box.
They come with plastic wheels and hook n' loop couplers with a single hook on one end. 

Andrew 










The box is exactly the same size as the LGB one: 


















Good detail on the end platforms: 









Plastic wheels on prototypical trucks: 









Molding imperfections and slight scuff marks on the painted sides. 









Scuff marks on the unpainted roof: 









The molds are almost identical to the similar LGB item on the bottom with metal wheels: 









Doors and gates open and the platform over the coupler folds down.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

NewQ: $65 

LGB: $265 

I think some of the missing bits can be forgiven, as for the scuffs and imperfections, all real world cars in service always have some scuffs and marks so to me, its just one more step closer to looking realistic. 

There has been so much discussion of this online that anyone who reads about them and buys them is going to know exactly what they are getting for the money, I still believe these are a screaming good deal.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely a great buy, that's why I have a set. You can get them for as low as $20 on some deals. 
Yes, overall the scufffs aren't really that bad, much like you will get from the first derailment. 
The discussion is all very old news now but doing a search here comes up with zip. 

Andrew


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

They seem like a decent deal, the markings are wrong as it should read D B not T B but that can be easily changed... Interior could be scratch build but not sure if its worth while, overall I think they would do great as a " fill up" model. However if you add 50 bucs you get piko cabooses of much higher wuality, i guess it really depends on likes and dislikes, I defnately will get me a couple of the goods trailers...
Kind regards Michael


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Michael, I knew they were Saxon type coaches with the rope brake pulleys but the 'TB' had me completely bamboozled. 
I have some very similar LGB coaches with wooden sides and smaller rectangular windows that I prefer the more vintage look. 
I have not put the rope loops that come with them on the roof yet though.

Andrew

LGB 30350 (also 30354) Saxon coach: 









Newqida coach:


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you getting the Newqida stuff? I know about Hammond's, but I'm wondering if some place else sells it. 
Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know if these are actually "legal" models built with permission of LGB? 
or are they illegal clones stolen from LGB designs? 
(China rips off pretty much every company and product in the world, so its a legit concern..) 

Scot


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know if these are actually "legal" models built with permission of LGB? 
or are they illegal clones stolen from LGB designs? 
(China rips off pretty much every company and product in the world, so its a legit concern..) 

Yes of course they are complete ripoffs....makes my blood boil. This has been the topic of hot debate in the past... 

Keith


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

My name is Paul Hammond from Hammond toys and Dentt distributing, in order to dispel myths and faults accusations, I can clear up many claims about this cars. They are NOT rip offs or illegal cars. They are made with new molds based on the actual car. The new 2014 models even have licensed rail road names. They are not copies and are not illegal. We have even made some new molds based on the harze mountain rail way cars round roof design which are NOT copies. We own the molds and made them based of the actual car and not LGB products. LGB has seen them and knows they are not exact copies of their cars and are totally legal.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul for an official clarification, alot of folks figured that out shortly after they first came out that these were new molds. 

To me, these are the first instances where another manufacturer has produced cars from the same prototypes that LGB used for their cars. People in smaller scales see this all the time, where one prototype gets reproduced by 4 or 5 manufacturers, however in G, there are so few manufacturers and those manufacturers are so niche-oriented that no one had yet to date produced an overlap model. These have been done by LGB for so long people forget that LGB doesn't own the actual prototype but still think that somehow LGB only has sacred rights to be the only one to model any cars in their product line, but unlike Heritage/Keystone overlapping Bachmann (no one was screaming when that happened) the LGB crowd has reacted with more emotion than rationally. Personally I have said its because when you sunk thousands $$ into you roster then someone produces essentially the same thing for 1/10 the cost, it totally freaks them out! Give them time they'll get used to it. As I said, this happens all the time in smaller scales. 

I still say these are a screaming deal, but unfortunately for me I am not doing the Euro thingy... is there any plan for any US profile in the future?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

They are NOT rip offs or illegal cars. 

...and the farmer took another one away. BTW, why not use the correct lettering--why use TB and not DB if you are basing it on the actual car?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While they look very similar, they are no more a copy than the wooden reefers made by USAT and Aristo Craft. Or how about the steel box cars. LGB, Aristo Craft and USAT all look as or more similar than these two coaches. When 99% of the hobby is being made in China, buying the low cost alternative only makes since unless you're an LGB collector. Then you've already made the commitment to pay what ever you have to, to buy the piece you want.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They have been specifically copied from the mold design of the LGB cars, down to where each screw is and every small design feature. New molds for sure, as they differ but only in the smallest finished detail. The claim that the end product is not copied from LGB is only because they have put different roof styles on. 
The Heberlein brake (rope brake) coaches with the pulleys on the roof usually had the balcony ends closed off because of the brake's mechanism but Newqida has walk through ones. 

Euro Coach


Andrew


----------



## trainman1969 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just took delivery of my first Newqida car, it's the red/cream HSB coach. Having seen LGB's versions, all of which have 6 windows on each side, I was thinking perhaps that Newqida was using a stock piece with 7 windows on each side, painted in the HSB colors. A look into some pictures of the real HSB shows me this is not the case. HSB has both types of cars on their roster. 

I've compared it to my 6-window LGB cars, and it is slightly longer, wider, and taller than the LGB cars, but not noticeably so. But how do they compare to the real cars? 
The off-center end doors look unusual, but prototype photos show this to be accurate. Does anybody know why HSB made cars with off-center end doors? 

Also, I was happy to discover that in addition to the operating gates and walkway, they included the chain hooks around the buffer. I plan on adding chains when I acquire more cars. That's a detail LGB hasn't included on their models. 

The brake gear is well made on each end, but I'm curious as to why the end platform is open in the middle, rather than having some kind of gate above the fold-down walkway. 

All-in-all, this is to LGB what Williams is to Lionel, an affordable alternative with great quality for the price.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Does anybody know why HSB made cars with off-center end doors?"

Just a guess, but it may have something to do with the location of the aisleway through the coach. Do these coaches have two seats on one side of the aisle and a single seat on the other side? Could be the reason for the off-center doors.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a guess, but it may have something to do with the overhead braking system. Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is the link to the page with the coach image I previously linked (it was later blocked from hot linking the image directly).
Fichtelbergbahn Steam Railroad Page #1
Fichtelbergbahn Steam Railroad Page #2

Here are some Harz coaches with the off center door. I'm all ears, I don't know much about this stuff! 
G Scale Central - Newqida Harz Coach










The off centered door may be so there was substantial room on one side for a better floorplan for dining tables and servery etc. 
Harz Coach 



















Andrew


----------



## trainman1969 (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks like you guys hit it on the head, the offset door seems to have to do with the seating arrangement. 
And those inside photos will help when I detail the inside of the cars. Thanks. 
I also see that the first photo shows a whole train of the 7-window cars. And the square bumper is also accurate, that I wasn't sure of.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

These are great running coaches...... I have a string of 4 of them pulled by an 'bashed LGB 2073 and powered tender.... The motor died on the 2073 so I adapted a 0-4-0 Stainz chassis under it...

The addition of metal wheels makes the run much smoother..


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 23 Mar 2013 07:10 AM 



The molds are almost identical to the similar LGB item on the bottom with metal wheels: 












Now that we have been told that the Newqida coaches are NOT ripoffs of LGB, It's really an amazing coincidence that both LGB and Newqida, completely independently of each other, chose the exact same spot for the screw locations for mounting the body..and they also both, completely independently of each other, and completely coincidentally, both chose the exact same spot, and size, to locate the flat smooth panel for the manufacturer name..and also the molded in piping..and since we also know the Chinese never rip off anything, I am SO convinced that these are just really amazing coincidences and nothing more.

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Having a closer look at all this. The two different styled Newqida coaches are different overall products to the LGB products although... 
Newqida have very closely copied the long chassis and truck molds from the LGB Saxon (wooden side) coach and used it on both their coaches. 
The Newqida Saxon coach has walk though ends which I think is not prototypical for coaches with rope brakes. 
The Newqida Saxon and Harz coaches both have 7 windows which are prototypical. (See above links to prototype coaches). 
The LGB Harz coach is shorter with only 6 windows which may also be prototypical. 
TrainLine make Harz coaches with 6, 7 and 8 windows. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Newqida Saxon coach is much the same as LGB 35356 Rugen coach except with added guides for the Heberlein rope brake.
It is known as the Reko coach and was built in Bautzen, Saxony in the 1920s.

Newqida have specifically copied the LGB product and molds but just added Heberlein brake guides to the roof which logically makes no sense if the ropes ran down through the center of the open walkways at the car ends. They should have closed ends like the LGB 30350 Saxon wooden coach and like this: Fichtelbergbahn Steam Railroad 
I doubt very much the Newqida Saxon coach was modeled from a specific prototype. It is a logical anomaly which has come about by copying and slight modification for legal reasons. 
Porky pies, porky pies... served fresh from the diner. Going cheap, good value!

LGB 35356 










Andrew


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a heads up, anyone living in germany or france there is a new law effective jan 1, 2023 that will prevent us from shipping HSB cars to these countries. Anyone thinking of getting these cars should order them now as they will be unavailable after jan 1, 2023. You can see all we have at NEWQIDA TOYS FACTORY 2 Pack Hsb Harze Mountian Style Passenger Car G Scale NEWQIDA-TOYS-FACTORY


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

dentt said:


> from shipping HSB cars to these countries.


Which countries? France and Germany? Why - because it is made in China?
And if you are representing Hammond Toys, Hobbiesand Dolls in Utah, then it would be polite to say so. 
I'm sure the French and Germans will find another supplier outside the USA.


----------

